# Scrambling for a deer hunting lease!



## cneedha1 (Aug 12, 2013)

I just found out I will not be able to hunt my usual place this season and am scrambling for a hunting property. I live in newton county and am willing to drive up to an hour and a half. 

I have not been in a position to save up for a lease payment, but I will be able to pay up to $700 immediately, but I would love to work something out. 

I don't take many deer, I mainly just like being in the woods, but I will take a trophy buck. Safe, courteous, law abiding hunter!


----------



## BIGTEN (Aug 13, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## rackhunters1974 (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't know where newton co. is but I have some land in sumter co ga.

I have a club in plains ga its qdm 675 a year it covers you and your spouce. It has pond and creek on it . 275 acres pines age from 8 to 15 years old the out line of the proptery is oaks if ya would like more info just give me a call 2293142580 I have some photos also if ya would like me to send


----------



## Bigcuda (Sep 16, 2013)

We have a club in Jones County. Camping area, foodplots, plenty of deer and turkeys, the occasional hog. Our membership covers the 
family, kids up to 18. Dues are $650 per year for the family. We are adjacent to Cedar Creek WMA south end. If interested, call me at 770-564-8786. Sounds like what you are looking for.


----------



## Gun Guru (Sep 17, 2013)

If you're interested in Wilkes County give me a call at 678-778-8862. Good luck!


----------



## mossberg500 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wrightsville, ga in johnson county.  We are in the southern zone. It is 1.5 hrs from covinton area. 1300 acres at $650 per member. We need 1  more member. If interested let me know.


----------



## rodwill1234 (Sep 22, 2013)

*putnam county member*

We need more members of  6 to hunt on 700 arcs give us a call prime trophy hunting property--Rodney 678-342-7687
This property want last long call soon.


----------

